# Hey Shawn...........Black Hawk Found!



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

He's still in route. No worries.

Al :ss

 








Chop done by the one and only Wayer123
Thanks for the help brother!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

HAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!:r

That's some funny SH*T!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I just wet myself.:r


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hehe, hitting the bomber before he hits you. That has to be a first!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

massphatness said:


> I just wet myself.:r


:tpd::r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Al.....that pic is CLASSIC bro. Props to you!! :tu


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

:r :r thats hillarious way to get em before you get hit :tu


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

This has thrown a delay in my plans long enough.

Hit # 5 goes out Sunday


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

*blah, Blah, Blah!!!!*


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

BigGreg said:


> :r :r thats hillarious way to get em before you get hit :tu


What make you think I haven't hit him already, Al you best straighten these boys out.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Might I suggest using a dog sled???? It might be quicker than your helicopter :chk:chk:chk



silverfox67 said:


> This has thrown a delay in my plans long enough.
> 
> Hit # 5 goes out Sunday


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Let's see, Hit #5 goes out Monday...that should land in 2016........by the time we get to hit #10, your great grandkids will be bombing his great grandkids!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> Al.....that pic is CLASSIC bro. Props to you!! :tu


Thanks but without wayner123 pulling off the chop for me all I have is an idea.

Al


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> This has thrown a delay in my plans long enough.
> 
> Hit # 5 goes out Sunday


OK lets take it easy. First and foremost Silverfox has kicked the shi! out of me this week with bombs that were out of control. See pics in the NAC thread.

Now, Fox don't get your fur all in a bunch and send out any more Black Hawks. We have discussed this off line. You have smacked me around all week. You have done more than enough.

I just couldn't pass up the photo opportunity man. 

All in fun remember? Now put your hackles down and curl up in the den and get a good nights sleep.

Al


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> OK lets take it easy. First and foremost Silverfox has kicked the shi! out of me this week with bombs that were out of control. See pics in the NAC thread.
> 
> Now, Fox don't get your fur all in a bunch and send out any more Black Hawks. We have discussed this off line. You have smacked me around all week. You have done more than enough.
> 
> ...


He is scared! He just don't want to say UNCLE in public! :r:bn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r:r Look like someone's a little scared!!! you should be, my bombs may be slow, but when they hit...:mn look what I did to Icehog, and he's a good friend :r



Gettem Shawn!!!!:gn


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Again you are confusing fear with common sense.

I don't believe in surrender but I do believe in honor among men.

Al :ss


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

:r awesome pic! :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> :r:r Look like someone's a little scared!!! you should be, my bombs may be slow, but when they hit...:mn look what I did to Icehog, *and he's a good friend* :r
> 
> Gettem Shawn!!!!:gn


And I'm not? :ss:ss

To call your bombs slow has to be the understatement of the millennium.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> And I'm not? :ss:ss
> 
> To call your bombs slow has to be the understatement of the millennium.


:r:r I like your new sig line too:chk:chk:chk


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Volt said:


> Might I suggest using a dog sled???? It might be quicker than your helicopter :chk:chk:chk


Thanks for the idea!










But maybe this is even better??


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Too funny!!!!!
:r:chk:r:chk


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I believe this has been delivered.


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

silverfox67 said:


> I believe this has been delivered.


:chk Oh Oh! The fur is about to fly. :mn:r


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

wayner123 said:


> Thanks for the idea!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:r:r:r! Wayner, you're too much!!!

:tu:tu:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, the Black Hawk arrived today. Shredded what was my tent so now we are sleeping under the stars as well till the house is rebuilt. It's almost done and the weather has warmed a bit so I think we will be all right. Shawn hit me with a bottle of Balvenie Single Malt. I have never had the good fortune to try this particular brand. That will change tonight, I am going to build a fire in the fire pit out back, grab a top end cigar and crack that bottle! I to will be enjoying a fine smoke and a fine drink gifted me by a top shelf gorilla under the stars tonight (as well as sleeping ).
Shawn, thank you from the bottom of my heart. You are a special kind of person.

Looks nice next to the humi don't ya think?









Oh I almost forgot. I checked the barrel number and date on the bottle. It shows it should be a 12 year old malt. However you can see it's a 15 year old malt. Looks like it aged 3 years in transit. :tu


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

:rcopter :rcopter :rcopter


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Guess what I'm drinkin right now?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Top notch there Al!!:tu:tu


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Very nicely done Shawn!!!


----------

